# Teep Usage



## blackdiamondcobra (Feb 8, 2011)

I think after the ufc win by anderson silva using the rear leg front kick, many people starting looking at the teep and its usages again as they usually do when something sparks out at them.  The teep is something they used to really make you work at when i first started thai boxing in thailand.


----------



## VASI (Feb 16, 2011)

one thing i've been learnin' is that the teep rocks!great skillz to learn


----------

